# My new BB slab mold soapies!



## saltydog (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh, this mold's so nice. Think I made them too fat, but what the hey?   





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hazel (Aug 20, 2011)

Those look great and I love the stamp!   

Don't worry about them being too fat. They'll get thinner.  :wink:


----------



## LauraHoosier (Aug 20, 2011)

They look great!


----------



## trishwosere (Aug 20, 2011)

I love absolutely *everything* about these soaps, beautifully swirled,beautifully stamped...just beautiful!!!


----------



## KylieO (Aug 20, 2011)

i agree, totally gorgeous.  love the colours, stamping and chunkiness


----------



## KD (Aug 20, 2011)

I personally like a nice, fat soap.  The BB slab has smaller dimensions than a lot of other slabs, and they need the thickness to balance them out.  The stamp looks great!


----------



## saltydog (Aug 20, 2011)

KD said:
			
		

> I personally like a nice, fat soap.  The BB slab has smaller dimensions than a lot of other slabs, and they need the thickness to balance them out.  The stamp looks great!



Thank you so much, everyone, your comments mean alot to me.
KD, that's so funny that you mention that, because when I first unpacked my mold, I thought, omg these soaps are going to be tiny!..so I made 'em fat..hehe


----------



## mom2tyler (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the color and stamp, very very pretty


----------



## Soapsugoii (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow, those are lovely. The stamp looks super sharp and clean. Very nice!


----------



## Relle (Aug 21, 2011)

Great looking soap - fat and all - a nice thick bar to hold onto and love the stamp - so crisp. What scent is in it ?


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 21, 2011)

Adore this soap and know I would not be able to walk past it at a market..........Lovely :0)


----------



## dOttY (Aug 21, 2011)

That is beautiful soap.  I'm with Lyn, I couldn't walk past it at a market either.  

Keep them coming!


----------



## FreeRabbit (Aug 21, 2011)

nice!!!!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Aug 21, 2011)

Such a pretty soap ... lovely colours, lovely swirl and lovely stamp!  Fantastic!


----------



## saltydog (Aug 21, 2011)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> What scent is in it ?



Thanks again! I tried Daystars 'Liquid Crack' because it has such great reviews. I'm not completely loving it yet, but I'm hopeful and I'm gonna wait that out a bit.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 21, 2011)

Beautiful!  That is my favorite mold!


----------



## saltydog (Aug 21, 2011)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Beautiful!  That is my favorite mold!



I know, cause I stalk you


----------



## Hazel (Aug 21, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> agriffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Bama (Aug 21, 2011)

Salty Dog that soap is just great. I love the colors and the way you mixed them. I love the fat soaps. Your stamp looks great. I have soap envy.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice! I like the soft colors.


----------



## agriffin (Aug 22, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> agriffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 24, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## llineb (Aug 24, 2011)

Fabulous!  Great swirls...they are perfect and such lovely colors!


----------



## Tater (Aug 25, 2011)

VERY VERY BEAUTIFUL


----------



## janie (Aug 25, 2011)

I love that slab mold!  Love the soap, everything about it.


----------



## ikindred (Aug 28, 2011)

Love that stamp....do you mind if I ask where you got it.


----------



## ewenique (Aug 30, 2011)

Simply lovely, no doubt about that!  I've been eyeing that BB divider slab mold...


----------



## saltydog (Aug 30, 2011)

ikindred said:
			
		

> Love that stamp....do you mind if I ask where you got it.



Not at all:
http://www.bebe.idv.tw/

Thanks again! I've been without internet for 3 days, due to a hurricane we had here on Sunday, so I'm slowly catching up on all news soapy


----------



## Hazel (Aug 30, 2011)

Val - 

I'm glad to hear you're safe.


----------



## Guywithsoap? (Aug 30, 2011)

Those are really excellent. I actually prefer large soap.

If you dont mind:

1. What colors did you use. They turned out really nice.

2. The Mold. I see you mention BB Slab. I had looked at some on their site a while ago. Is it the Rectangle Tray Mold? Or a different one.


Thanks


----------



## saltydog (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks, Hazel!
Guy, I used Tradewinds Select Shades for the colors. Did another batch today, but it kind of applesauced on me and I'm not crazy about the colors, I'll post a pic tomorrow when I unmold its awesome ugliness, lol. And somehow, I left out the purple I was going to use. 
The BB mold is the 9 bar wood one with the dividers


----------



## JaneDoe (Sep 3, 2011)

Beautiful chunky bars!


----------



## Moonblossom (Sep 3, 2011)

I have that mold and always, always make them fat everyone loves the fat ones


----------



## saltydog (Sep 3, 2011)

Moonblossom said:
			
		

> I have that mold and always, always make them fat everyone loves the fat ones



Ha ha, yeah, I guess what's better than more soap?
I beveled them with a vegi peeler they look a little more finished now


----------

